# DVC - New II 3-6 night exchanges!



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

_*Interval International Exchanges*_
Enjoy even greater flexibility with the NEW Short Stays program! Interval International now offers two great options: Short Stays of 3-6 nights or Weeklong Stays of 7 nights. Choose from hundreds of fabulous destinations in the United States, Canada and worldwide*. 

_*Short Stays*_
Want a quick weekend escape to a romantic hideaway, an alpine ski resort or an inviting sun-drenched beach? Find a fun getaway and enjoy the convenience and spontaneity of booking a 3-6 night stay online, directly through Interval International. Short Stays are designed to provide you with a great selection of destinations available within 30 days from the time of your search. Try a search now to see where a Short Stay exchange can take you in the next month! 

_*Booking Window*_: From 30 to 4 days before check-in date (some accommodations may be available as far as 12 months before check-in date


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 8, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> _*Interval International Exchanges*_
> Enjoy even greater flexibility with the NEW Short Stays program! Interval International now offers two great options: Short Stays of 3-6 nights or Weeklong Stays of 7 nights. Choose from hundreds of fabulous destinations in the United States, Canada and worldwide*.
> 
> _*Short Stays*_
> ...



Is this only available to DVC owners?
I am on the II website now and don't see any indication in the 'getaway' section of shorter stays - or is this in the exchange section?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 8, 2008)

Source?  Thx!

EDITED:  I found it ... on the DVC Member's website under "Plan my vacation>Interval International."  You would _think_ they would have posted this as a DVC *News* item!


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Is this only available to DVC owners?
> I am on the II website now and don't see any indication in the 'getaway' section of shorter stays - or is this in the exchange section?



This is for DVC owners only, as far as I know.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 8, 2008)

2008 Vacation Points* Per Night - from Interval's special content for DVC members.
                   Eff    1BR   2BR    3BR
Sunday - Thursday   14    16 	26 	35
Friday - Saturday   32    40 	70 	87

* Members receive the full terms and conditions of this program, including applicable fees and restrictions, in the Disney Vacation Club Member Getaways Disclosure Guide About the Interval International Exchange Program. The terms and conditions have been specially agreed upon by Disney Vacation Club Management Corp. and Interval International® for obtaining resort accommodations for Disney Vacation Club Members. Please review them carefully before booking any of these travel options. Program terms and conditions are subject to change without notice.

All exchanges are subject to availability.
Types of accommodations vary by resort.
A non-refundable $75 transaction fee applies per exchange.
Exchange guidelines are subject to change without notice.
Please see the Frequently Asked Questions on the "FAQs" tab for important booking window and cancellation guidelines.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 8, 2008)

rhonda said:


> 2008 Vacation Points* Per Night - from Interval's special content for DVC members.
> Eff    1BR   2BR    3BR
> Sunday - Thursday   14    16 	26 	35
> Friday - Saturday   32    40 	70 	87
> ...


Very interesting   - I wonder where they will get the inventory to fill your requests because as of now, all other owners deposit in weekly intervals


----------



## SDKath (Apr 8, 2008)

YESS   

Just what I needed!  Pat -- these are pre-determined resorts (not all II resorts) that DVC works with so I bet they made some special arrangements for this to work out.  I wonder if in return DVC will post more weeks into II for availability to the general non-DVC II users?  Dunno.

Katherine


----------



## rhonda (Apr 9, 2008)

SDKath said:


> ...these are pre-determined resorts (not all II resorts) that DVC works with so I bet they made some special arrangements for this to work out.


It seems these are largely the "excess inventory" weeks that most II members could have booked as Getaways.  Given the point values and their costs of ownership plus the reservation fee -- it would be better to simply book the weeks as Getaways.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 9, 2008)

I have to agree with you.  It doesn't seem like a good use of points.  I think I would first opt for a getaway, if available.


----------



## EAM (Apr 9, 2008)

How can DVC members book an II Getaway?  Is there a way for them to view availability online?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 9, 2008)

EAM said:


> How can DVC members book an II Getaway?  Is there a way for them to view availability online?


Sorry -- as I far as I know, DVC does not offer their members access to II's Getaway weeks.  

My access comes from having an individual membership with II gained through other timeshare properties.


----------



## EAM (Apr 9, 2008)

*Disappointing user interface*

The user interface for the short stays is not very flexible.  One has to select both a desired area and desired dates of checkin/checkout.  So, unless one is lucky, one will get a "nothing available" message most of the time.  One cannot search for a range of areas or range of dates to select from what is available.

And according to the FAQs, one has to book online.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 9, 2008)

Any info on where these resorts or hotels are located?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 9, 2008)

Although the inventory changes ... the quickpicks currently offered include:  Palm Desert, Virginia Beach/Williamsburg, Branson, New Hampshire, Scottsdale/Sedona and Massachusetts.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 9, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> Any info on where these resorts or hotels are located?



The ones today I saw are Palm Desert, Williamsburg/Virginia Beach, Branson, New Hampshire, Scottsdale/Sedona, Massachusetts, and "other". I didn't think the points for summer Branson was bad, as the regular II Getaway prices are kind of expensive for summer on cash.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like this new site. I am most interested in Williamsburg. I thought the pts. were reasonable.


----------



## icydog (Apr 15, 2008)

HOORAY!!!!


----------



## capjak (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone actually seen any availability using the function I tried several combos and there was never any inventory available...seems worthless


----------



## rhonda (Apr 15, 2008)

I've found plenty of inventory in Branson and Williamsburg for dates I've tried w/in the suggested 30-day window.  Try both locations for 5/5/08-5/9/08.


----------



## capjak (Apr 15, 2008)

Tried it and it worked, even let you book Marriott palm desert studio, Orlando lots of inventory, Las Vegas Tahiti Villiage,

Ok ready for an add on


----------



## Dean (Apr 20, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> Any info on where these resorts or hotels are located?


As noted, it simply appears that they are using full weeks inventory that was available anyway very short notice, 50-120 DVC points for a week they would have let go for a bonus week or fore $200-300 is not a bad return from II's standpoint.  While it may say 30 days, it appears the week used to create the shorter stay MUST BE COMPLETED BY 30 DAYS, so it's really only a 3 wee or so lead time.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 20, 2008)

50-120 pts for last minute inventory?  Hm.  At the cost of MFs ($200-$575), plus the reservation fee, what is a DVCer really paying for these?  Is it actually worthwhile, or just another option for using up points that might have expired?

Seems that it may still be better to rent out the points since 50-120 pts could yield $500-$1440 - if renting them is an option.  Unless there's a great last minute location spotted, I guess.

Can a DVCer who has tried to use II, then cancelled, use those points for reservations in this program?


----------



## Dean (Apr 20, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> 50-120 pts for last minute inventory?  Hm.  At the cost of MFs ($200-$575), plus the reservation fee, what is a DVCer really paying for these?  Is it actually worthwhile, or just another option for using up points that might have expired?
> 
> Seems that it may still be better to rent out the points since 50-120 pts could yield $500-$1440 - if renting them is an option.  Unless there's a great last minute location spotted, I guess.
> 
> Can a DVCer who has tried to use II, then cancelled, use those points for reservations in this program?


No kidding about the value or lack of.  My points amounts were representative and not specific, you can look at the above points charts to see the min and maximum which could go up to almost 250 points for a 2 BR unit with two weekend days. No, you couldn't use a cancelled exchange, it must be for points that are existing.  Any points tied to a previous exchange are long gone.  However you could likely use the replacement week to get the same EXACT exchange for a full 7 days instead.  You also couldn't use reservation points.  To me this is a very special situation where it would only apply to points that were in holding account status or about to expire OR where one were going to be paying cash for an item anyway that this would replace and still be a better deal like HI resorts for a cash trip already set.


----------

